# Top Supplements that work



## HeiseTX (Oct 5, 2019)

What do you feel is pretty essential to take?

caffeine
fish oil
greens/vitamin
creatine

? Thoughts


----------



## andy (Oct 5, 2019)

Alpha LIPOIC Acid
astaxantin
OMegas
COQ10
Creatine monohydrate
GLucosamine Chondroitin combined with 1st and 3rd type collagen
5htp (hydrotryptophan) + gaba + melatonin
EAA's

also like 1stendurance sh*t but it's expensive af


----------



## andy (Oct 5, 2019)

from multivitamins I'd choose gaspari - anavite or Orange - Triad it has 2g of glucosamine and you can never take care of your joints too much as we know


----------



## bvs (Oct 5, 2019)

Yohimbine (only when cutting)
Creatine
Omegas/fish oil/krill oil
Aspirin
Multivitamin
Caffeine


----------



## Trump (Oct 5, 2019)

Cialis
omega 3
glucosamine
multivit


----------



## stonetag (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi vitamin (yes, the over 50 one)
Fish oil (everything I do revolves around fish)
Caffeine (Duh!)
There is a ton of shit out there that is just that....shit!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2019)

andy said:


> Alpha LIPOIC Acid
> astaxantin
> OMegas
> COQ10
> ...



Always interested in better sleep - I've battled insomnia fer years.

On this: 5htp (hydrotryptophan) + gaba + melatonin - ye find these in a single supp or combine the three individually? How much of each ye take regularly?


----------



## Sam456 (Oct 8, 2019)

Fish
Eggs
Wheat


----------



## andy (Oct 9, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Always interested in better sleep - I've battled insomnia fer years.
> 
> On this: 5htp (hydrotryptophan) + gaba + melatonin - ye find these in a single supp or combine the three individually? How much of each ye take regularly?





there is this nice product from ESN - mr.sandman - it combines all of them but doses are low, so I'd take two maybe three scoops - not cheap at the end
But my sweet spot for melatonin would be 3-5g, GABA - 2-3g and 5htp 150 - 200mg.

recently had CBT on my hands, the night formula - best sleep i ever had. I tried to combine it with 5htp - best combo for me for now atleast.


----------



## andy (Oct 9, 2019)

also I'd by them all seperate from NOW - nice brand. It's not that I don't like Germans but that ESN runs empty in 2 weeks


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 9, 2019)

fish oil
krill oil
vit D
multi
b complex
Amino - ON 2222


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2019)

andy said:


> from multivitamins I'd choose gaspari - anavite or Orange - Triad it has 2g of glucosamine and you can never take care of your joints too much as we know




anavite and orange triad are actually still around?

never tried them

1st phorm vita packs are good s*hit....

ill have to try both anavite and orange triad


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2019)

ok long list:

alot suggested from dante (doggcrapp) 

astrulagulas (kidney health) 
pomagranate (good for prostate and other items)
cialis
magnesium
k2+d3 
garlic (allicin type)
fish oils or krill
grapeseed extract
coq10







some items i need to get soon:

injectable aminos (amino asylum) (trest and other items)

inject glutathione  (racehorsemeds)
bpc 157 (dr.Seeds)

project ad : professor nuts pb
morphaogen supps as well


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2019)

dont put too much into supps period. 

I use to and over the years realized it was a waste of loot & time






						Injectable Aminos From Titan or Amino asylum
					

Amino Asylum feedback Haven't seen anything posted about amino asylum so started a thread.  If I missed a previous thread I apologize.  Anyone here tried Titan's Hercules Potion (injectable aminos)?  Titan Medical center is in Florida, they the TRT, HRT and all that stuff. i'm sure  most of you...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## andy (Oct 18, 2019)

j2048b said:


> anavite and orange triad are actually still around?
> 
> never tried them
> 
> ...





well here in EU in my shop we order them from US


----------

